# Proper Pronunciation Of Piranha



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I've always pronounced piranha as "Pee-rrahn`-ya" with the accent on the "rahn" and a rolled "r", as that's how it's properly pronounced, however, I've found that most Americans pronounce it "peranna", and they look at me funny when I tell them what kind of fish I have. I was just wondering if you pronounce it the right way, or the Americanized version. 
~Taylor~


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Pir-rah-na


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> I've always pronounced piranha as "Pee-rrahn`-ya" with the accent on the "rahn" and a rolled "r", as that's how it's properly pronounced,
> [snapback]962478[/snapback]​


If you're portugese or a dork maybe









pi - rah - nah


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

There are two correct ways to say it.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

red -bellie perr on na


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > I've always pronounced piranha as "Pee-rrahn`-ya" with the accent on the "rahn" and a rolled "r", as that's how it's properly pronounced,
> ...


Thanks El-Twitcho..........real nice.........







I guess that leaves me as being a dork, because I'm not Portugese........


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> Thanks El-Twitcho..........real nice.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Admission is the first step on the road to recovery.....


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks El-Twitcho..........real nice.........
> ...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks El-Twitcho..........real nice.........
> ...












Take it easy dude, don't take things so personally.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


Yea bro chill out, cats is gonna f*ck with you the more your here.

LOL lord knows I got ripped on when I was new...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > doctorvtec said:
> ...


Yeah, I kinda meant it in a jokingly way, maybe I should've added an emiticon to get my feelings across better, because I didn't take it that seriously, and what do you mean by _cats_?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

per ah na


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> per ah na
> [snapback]962636[/snapback]​


Yes, I get it okay? All you had to say was Americanized version or something because I posted the difference of the two in my 1st post, but I appreciate you replying.......
~Taylor~


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Cats = People


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> Cats = People
> [snapback]962653[/snapback]​


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Cats = People
> [snapback]962653[/snapback]​


That's funny, because I've always reffered to cats as four legged mammals....


----------



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

Don Key Di K


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Buff Canuk said:


> Don Key Di K
> [snapback]962838[/snapback]​


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm pretty sure, however, that "per ah na" would be the better way to pronounce it, because it's an English word now... and in English "nha" doesn't indicate the "nya" sound, whereas in its original Portuguese, it does.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mack said:


> I'm pretty sure, however, that "per ah na" would be the better way to pronounce it, because it's an English word now... and in English "nha" doesn't indicate the "nya" sound, whereas in its original Portuguese, it does.
> [snapback]963094[/snapback]​


Yeah: in Portuguese/Spanish, I think, the n in pirana contains a tilde (*ñ*), which is pronounced as "nj" - so a word ending with *ña* is pronounced "nja".
In English (and many other European languages), it is pronounced: "Pih-rah-nah", or "Pee-rah-nah".


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You guys are funny.









Pee - ron - yah (roll the "r") and that is closest to Spanish you English-speaking guys will get.







Portuquese its PIH - ron - yah. The tilde that Jonasss is showing is correct. I sometimes spell it piraña or paña also Spanish and correct. Paña is how Antonio Machado writes to me in references to these fishes from Venezuela in correspondence.


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

lol im still wondering why you made a post about how to say the word piranha


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

to whore it up a little, why else







:rasp:


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

zrreber said:


> lol im still wondering why you made a post about how to say the word piranha
> [snapback]963614[/snapback]​


It would have been better as a pole, because I wasn't necessarily asking how it is pronounced, because I already know how it is properly pronounced, I was asking how YOU say it. Many people don't say it properly, and I was just curious. I happen to be very linguistic, so I try to pronounce everything the "proper" way. It's just that most people know it as "perrana", the Americanized version, however, it is properly pronounced as in my original starting post. I still get crazy looks when people ask me what kind of fish I have, or have had.








~Taylor~


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Dude. There are two correct ways to pronounce it. They are both in the dictionary. Stop acting like you know everything.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Mack said:


> Dude. There are two correct ways to pronounce it. They are both in the dictionary. Stop acting like you know everything.
> [snapback]964270[/snapback]​


Yeah, I never looked in the dictionary, I've just seen it in a few piranha books, and why do I come across that I act like I know everything?


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

i just looked it up on http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=piranha








here is their definition of piranha:

Any of several tropical American freshwater fishes of the genus Serrasalmus that are voraciously carnivorous and often attack and destroy living animals. Also called caribe.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

DominatorRhom said:


> i just looked it up on http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=piranha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a member so I couldn't listen to the audio, and what's so funny about the definition? It seems right, although they should've mentioned Pygocentrus as well.
~Taylor~


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> Mack said:
> 
> 
> > Dude. There are two correct ways to pronounce it. They are both in the dictionary. Stop acting like you know everything.
> ...


I get that feeling from you too.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Mack said:
> ...


I like to quote because it saves me typing time, as I'm not so fast at it, and for the most part, I usually add my thoughts as well along with the quote, but sometimes I don't need to. I'm sorry you think I'm lousy........


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


Please do not put words in my mouth, I never said you were lousy.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Mack said:
> ...


Now you're making me look stupid, because you edited that part out about me agreeing with everybody........


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > doctorvtec said:
> ...


That makes me feel better.......I guess


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


----------

